

Zune service going down for up to 48 hours - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2008/09/26/zune-service-going-down-new-features-ahead/

======
Corrado
Man, thats weird. I just got a message almost exactly like that from XBox
Live. Its going down at midnight on Monday and will be down for 24 hours.
Hmmm… I wonder whats up over in Microsoft land. ???

Later… Richard

